# Besty how are you doing?



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Besty 

How are you doing? I hope you're take it easy.
Take care and get well.

Jodi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jodi, so nice to ask!

I'm doing well.  The good news is that I can do full weight bearing on my knee as tolerated. I slept most of yesterday evening.  Now I'm a bit achy but I have good meds.  Therapy starts tomorrow!

Thanks, Jodi, and thanks to all the other great folks on the board who've wished me well!

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Besty
  I glad you doing well. 
Jodi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kool!  I just noticed there is a little green box indicating if someone is online.  Is this new?  Or are my meds giving me new hypersensitivity to my surroundings, like the vampire blood on HBO's True Blood?  

Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I just noticed there is a little green box indicating if someone is online. Is this new?

It's not you meds, I noticed it today as well, Didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And if you click on it, you can send that person a private message!
> 
> Betsy


Cool learned something new everyday

Jodi


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, Harvey added the online box yesterday. It's a nice feature.

Betsy, glad your surgery went well and you are back with us!

L


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome back, Betsy, and glad it went well.

Thank goodness for Kindle!  Sure sweetens recuperation time!


----------

